# Premium Services charge by 3 Ireland



## FCBC12 (10 Aug 2020)

Hi. I received an Out of Allowance charge of €12.18 on my recent 3 Ireland broadband bill. Upon further inspection and speaking to my3 chat function, it was for 6x 'texts to premium numbers'. The number was 57030, company is called Zamano. Has anyone ever seen this on their bill, and is there any way to get this refunded?


----------



## Leo (10 Aug 2020)

Did you (or anyone else) or any app that you have installed contact the number or receive messages from them? See here.

Operators billing systems are by and large very accurate, so if they say your phone messaged that number, it most likely did.


----------



## FCBC12 (10 Aug 2020)

Leo said:


> Did you (or anyone else) or any app that you have installed contact the number or receive messages from them? See here.
> 
> Operators billing systems are by and large very accurate, so if they say your phone messaged that number, it most likely did.


Leo, would this be the case on a broadband account?


----------



## Páid (10 Aug 2020)

On your phone is there a record of 6 SMS' going to 57030?

Is this any help - https://community.three.ie/t5/Billp...ng company are called,details are 01 554 7313.


----------



## EmmDee (10 Aug 2020)

FCBC12 said:


> Hi. I received an Out of Allowance charge of €12.18 on my recent 3 Ireland broadband bill. Upon further inspection and speaking to my3 chat function, it was for 6x 'texts to premium numbers'. The number was 57030, company is called Zamano. Has anyone ever seen this on their bill, and is there any way to get this refunded?



I received 6 sms messages from a service run by these guys. I rang them directly (Zamano) and complained. They refunded the money to me there and then (my Paypal) and put me on a block list. I hadn't sent anything btw

Sounds like someone is out there signing up numbers


----------



## FCBC12 (10 Aug 2020)

Páid said:


> On your phone is there a record of 6 SMS' going to 57030?
> 
> Is this any help - https://community.three.ie/t5/Billpay/Problems-with-57030/td-p/758035#:~:text=The charging company are called,details are 01 554 7313.


I was charged this on a 3 Unlimited Broadband- 18 Month plan. A broadband bill, which I thought was strange. I've initiated refund proceedings with Zamano. However it raises two broader questions: 1) Three Ireland refused to accept any responsibility, yet the charge was deducted by them from my bank account. 2) Even though I did not sign or approve anything with Zamano, they will get my email address, name, house address (posting cheque) if I pursue the issue with them.

All a bit strange.


----------



## mathepac (10 Aug 2020)

Check your phone settings under WiFi and Mobile Data, check for WiFi Calling and WiFi Sending. Depending on your phone and your provider options these *may* explain the appearance of premium text messages on your broadband bill.


----------



## Páid (11 Aug 2020)

The charge is when these messages are received. If you haven't already you should text STOP to 57030.

I would be complaining to Comreg. If enough of people complain that Zamano is sending unsolicited premium texts then maybe they will do something about it.

For what it's worth, I'm with Gomo and I can block all premium texts & calls.


----------



## EmmDee (11 Aug 2020)

Páid said:


> For what it's worth, I'm with Gomo and I can block all premium texts & calls.



You can do that on Three as well - I'd imagine most have something similar. The problem is most people don't think of it until they get done (looking at myself). But got the cash back and now they are blocked


----------



## peemac (14 Aug 2020)

Comreg will do nothing and these premium rate services know that.

If you make a complaint to comreg, they tell you to complain to the premium rate service and only if you don't get a refund will comreg look at it.

Therefore, for the small number of people who complain, these premium rate services will give an immediate refund as the vast majority of people never notice


----------

